# Next door neighbor tells my wife she can contact her dead father



## Questionere (Jan 27, 2018)

Ok, this is a doozie. I would like to give the shortest version possible, but all of the details are so important to the story, so here it is....

I'm 38 yo. my wife is 36 yo. across the street is a pretty 36 yo female who recently broke up with her baby daddy and had to move back in with her parents. The woman we will call Tabby. Tabby has a son who is a little younger than my son who is 4. we also have a daughter that is almost 6. 

As soon as I met Tabby I felt like she was attracted to me. She would stop and talk to me for longer than seemed appropriate. she even initiated simple physical contact when I said something moderately funny. She reached out and stroked my arm. I told my wife that I felt like she was low-key coming on to me. That way I didn't feel like I was hiding anything.

Anyway, over the course of a few months Tabby and her son had become regulars around our front yard and sometimes even in our house. The feeling I had initially about her coming on to me had somewhat subsided I felt due to the friendship forming between her and my wife. I was happy for my wife that she had made a new friend close to our house with a child close in age to ours. My wife has never had a lot of friends and then even seemed to lose some since we started having kids. So, I liked the new friend.

SO,,, One afternoon wife and Tabby and kids were in the front yard, and I heard Wife sobbing, and I heard her say "this is life changing". I immediately found myself scared and concerned and even a little paranoid about what this "life changing" information was! So, wife came in with the kids, and Tabby and her kid left. I asked What she was crying about, and if everything was OK? Wife told me that Tabby informed her that she was a psychic and could communicate with wife's dad who died when wife was 11. I was like, "oh god!", really?

Wife told me that she was going to get a reading from Tabby and find out what her father had to say to her. Wife was really treating this as a legitimate thing. I was like "No, no, and ****ING NO!" are you kidding me!? There's no such thing as psychics and I can't see anything good coming from this. Wife didn't like my skepticism and told me she always wanted to have an opportunity to communicate with him. I repeated that she isn't a psychic and I don't like anything about this, especially that you're taking this seriously kinda worries me.

And here comes the ass-kicker.... Just off the cuff, spitballing, or whatever you want to call it, I say "What if she tells you that your dad doesn't want you to be with me, or wants you to divorce me. What then?" I eventually talk her out of getting a reading. Although it didn't seem like she was 100% over it. After all, ten minutes prior she was crying and saying it was life changing.

Fast forward a couple months and I got a wild hair up my butt and went snooping through wifes e-mails and what do I find.... A long email from Tabby talking about the reading she gave her. And, what do you know, it was all about moving on with her life and making a tough decision by divorcing me, and that wifes father would be there to help her through it.

Wow.... The part that bothered me was that this was being kept a secret. That made it seem like she took it serious, or something like that. I told wife what I found and there ensued a unplesant conversation. 

Anyhow, I wanted to see what other people thought about this situation. Any type of feedback at all would be good. 

Thanks


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You are psychic in that you knew what this women was after.

She, this Tabby, is after your crystal balls.

After she gets rid of your wife.


----------



## Questionere (Jan 27, 2018)

haha, I thought about that too. The part that bothers me is that the letter was kept secret by my wife.... why?


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Dang! Tell your wife to wise up. She's too gullible to fall in the wiles of this "Tabby" woman. She better grow up fast. Tell this Tabby woman not to come around in your house & tell her that you read the emails. Let her know that you know that she is sniffing your pants! Tell her parents that she is trying to bust up your marriage. That should end this charade. Also, have her block in any social media of your wife's.


----------



## Questionere (Jan 27, 2018)

thanks for the reply. I/we have kept her away. Very bizarre situation. I asked wife why she didn't show me the email and wife said it was "because she thought I would be mad at her" which sounds like a bull**** excuse. I'm trying to wrap my head around her side of that.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh boy...you have a mess on your hands.

Why would you have been glad your wife had "Tabby" as a friend, knowing she had already put the moves on you? Were you that desperate for your wife to have friends that anyone would do??? Not discouraging a friendship with Tabby was your first mistake.

You need to tell your wife exactly how you feel about Tabby and establish your boundary, regarding your wife and Tabby's friendship.

Can you tell your wife that you don't want her to communicate in any way with Tabby? Yes you can. Does she have to respect your request? No.

How your wife handles your request will determine the rest of your marriage, sadly.

Next time, pay attention to the red flags, and don't let people who give off red flags into your life.

(I'm not trying to disrespect you, or judge you. I'm trying to share my own experience with you. Ignoring red flags can and will come back to bite you.)


----------



## Questionere (Jan 27, 2018)

No worries. Wife said that she has cut Tabby off, so I guess that's a good thing. Maybe I was a little "desperate" for her to have friends, I didn't think Tabby was gonna end up being a weirdo. She seemed normal at first. Just because I felt like she was coming on to me didn't necessarily mean she was, but looking back at it and after hearing some of the feedback already it would seem she was most likely coming on to me


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

First, if your wife were to leave you over a psychic reading, you should consider it a blessing. Flakes, marks and fools do not make good lifelong companions.

Second, maybe you can share why you so automatically felt fear that she would be told her father wanted her to leave you? Is there some underlying instability in your marriage to begin with or are you just that insecure?


----------



## Questionere (Jan 27, 2018)

I wouldn't say it was a "fear", more that maybe I was thinking of a message being sent to her that would affect me negatively. Kind of selfish, yes, but I was also using it as the most extreme thing I could think of. I couldn't believe my eyes when I had called it.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tabby is not a psychic, she is a psycho... about ready for a break. For her to think you would run to

her open arms after she breaks up your M, is insane. Keep an eye out for her, people like her

tend to not give up easy. The fact your W did not inform you of the email can be something minor....

or major. Maybe she did want the reading...but she never told you she did. Why?

Maybe she was embarrassed at the outcome of the reading.... and she didn't want to tell you.

One lie of omission, quickly leads to another.... and another....

The W may think you are "out of your mind to be worried about the reading," but.... you see things 

otherwise.

Have a serious sit-down and get all this out in the open tonight. And hold her accountable to answer

why she kept this from you.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Chuck71 said:


> Tabby is not a psychic, she is a psycho...


:lol:


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

What the hell is wrong in your relationship that a woman who thinks she is a psychic offers to do a reading and you jump to "What if Psychic Chic tells you your dead dad said to divorce me"?

Do you think your wife is a flaming moron who'd divorce her husband, father of her children, because some person who claims to be psychic said so? If you do, your problem isn't the neighbor.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Some of you folks seem to equate the OP predicting the reading as something was wrong with the marriage when in reality he saw that Tabby might try to wedge his wife away from him to get him. That would mean there is nothing wrong with the marriage except a gullible wife who went against her husband's requests, got the reading then hid it from him because she went against his will. Why does it always have to be the OP's fault?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Can you get Tabby to give me some lottery numbers?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Some of you folks seem to equate the OP predicting the reading as something was wrong with the marriage when in reality he saw that Tabby might try to wedge his wife away from him to get him. That would mean there is nothing wrong with the marriage except a gullible wife who went against her husband's requests, got the reading then hid it from him because she went against his will. Why does it always have to be the OP's fault?


If it's even a question that a psychics reading could drive a wedge between him and his wife there's a problem.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> If it's even a question that a psychics reading could drive a wedge between him and his wife there's a problem.


 Agreed, but that problem lies with her, not him.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

This maybe a time to move house if you can. First she flirts with you and when that doesn't work she comes up with another idea to get you for herself. She is an evil lady and you need to both cut off all contact and preferably move away.
I hope that your wife realises that the reading was in no way her dad talking.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Always tests psychics - and they will always fail. 

I have in the back of my mind a few key incidents that I know no other person knows about. Anyone claiming to be psychic, god, satan, or to have any other magical way to learn about me need only answer a few questions.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

- I think most people claiming to by psychic are fakes and know how to ask the right questions, to get the vague answers, making them look special. Many tv shows like this I remember growing up.


- Now if there is someone who really has the gift, we'd know about it really quick and it would be witnessed over and over again.


- There are those claimed psychics who prey on the vulnerable and know exactly how to do this.


- If when we die, those who believe in God are in heaven and not wandering the earth, then who are these psychics contacting? Fallen angles masquerading as whoever you want them to be.


- But what it really sounds like, this other lady is interested in you and wants your wife gone.......


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Consider this.

If you had agreed to pay for the first reading the first reading would have been very different. Since you were skeptical the goal of the first reading was to break you away from the mark, so Tabby could get free access to the mark and her money.

This had nothing to do with Tabby wanting you. This is about Tabby wanting your wife to continue paying for more readings. And more readings, and more readings.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Always tests psychics - and they will always fail.
> 
> I have in the back of my mind a few key incidents that I know no other person knows about. Anyone claiming to be psychic, god, satan, or to have any other magical way to learn about me need only answer a few questions.


Here's the thing and its bad anyway you look at it. She's either a real psychic (or in her case psychick) and knows the old girl would be better off ditching the husband, or she picked up the wife's thoughts through so called "cold readings" an gleaned the wife really wants to ditch the husband. Based on this, my sixth sense is tell me the husband is history.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

What kind of comments are you looking for with this post?

Certainly, the whole scenario is bizarre. This Tabby creature is toxic and your wife acted very normally to the toxicity, in my opinion. She cut her off. I also think it's perfectly normal to keep the e-mail to herself, given what she already knew of your opinion. She no doubt knows that she never should have gone through with it.

I'm assuming that the two of you are good now (?). So, if what you want is pure reaction, then here it is:

- Tabby is a toxic loon
- Your wife will do a lot to have a friend in the neighborhood, be she has her limits - healthy limits
- You have been reminded of the purpose of good boundaries. She flirted with you and you didn't bite. Thank God. She's nuts.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

I can't repeat it enough. Stay away from crazy. Nothing good ever comes from it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Take her to some psychics. One's with a 'good' reputation. You should sit in. Do not give any of these psychics real information about your personal life.

Some of them pepper you with questions and tailor their 'reading' to what you say. Talking with the dead is a common one.

My wife is a medical professional who would go to these people regularly. Some were good, some were phonies.
.......................................................................................................................

Your wife:
Once she finds out, one way or another, that her father is, or is not trying to communicate with her. She will be placated.

As far as yourself, go their for laughs. After the reading. Keep the laughs to yourself. 

It is harmless fun for most people. If your wife become obsessed over this thought of her father trying to communicate with her, then just avoid the whole experience.


----------

